# Blast from the past: Time Trax



## The Master™ (Oct 3, 2005)

In *Time Trax* a cop from the 22nd century, *Darien Lambert* has travelled back to our time to chase fugitives from the future. These criminals often use whatever knowledge they have of things to come (including inventions) to gain an advantage over the present day police officers.

Lambert has only one weapon - a portable stun gun/time machine to send the criminals back, built into his key ring - and a holographic database, *SELMA*, disguised as a MasterCard.

Lambert´s arch enemy, *dr Mordecai Sahmbi*, is a crazy Nobel prize winner, who will stop at nothing to stay in the present. 

Dale Midkiff 
Role: Capt. Darien Lambert 
Elizabeth Alexander 
Role: Selma
Peter Donat 
Role: Dr. Mordecai Sahmbi


----------



## Winters_Sorrow (Oct 3, 2005)

Yup I remember this series - quite enjoyed it too.
Interestingly, Darren Lambert also had what we would call 'superpowers'. He could run faster, see farther and was stronger than most humans. This was put down to the fact that people of the 22nd century were better conditioned than those today (e.g. today there are dozens if not hundreds of sprinters who can run the 100m in less than 10 seconds - unthinkable 50 years ago)


----------



## The Master™ (Oct 4, 2005)

Just a shame that Dale Midkiff could give Australian soap stars a run for their money when it comes to bad (or cardboard) acting...


----------



## DJ_Frost (Feb 18, 2006)

Hello! I am Maxim from Russia. I am very interested in this film called Time Trax. Can you help me? Can you get me links to dowload some episodes from this serial or the both seasons? If you can, please write me on my e-mail maxbog2002@yandex.ru Thanks.


----------



## DJ_Frost (Jun 3, 2006)

up


----------

